# CaxtonFX card in Italy



## Chrisv

Hello,
Currently in Peschiera del Garda and have just tried to get cash using our CaxtonFX card. Refused at about 6 cashpoint machines so far. Most baled out when the 'English' or 'International' button was pressed. Things will be critical by Friday. Is this typical of Italy?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## bognormike

I didn't have any problems last year, and Russell hasn't reported anything untoward, and he's been there for a couple of months... :roll:


----------



## Chrisv

Hi BognorMike,
Caxton tell me that some ATM's in Italy will only accept local Mastercards, and that I should find a major bank. Maybe I've been unlucky and only been to the local banks for local people. I'm going to have another try tomorrow (locally) but hope to have better luck in Verona on Friday.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Rapide561

*Caxton*

Hi

I used the Unicredit Banca ATM in Peschiera several times. Also many other cash machines. However, I do recall last summer the card was refused in a couple of ATM's at Desenzano.

Russell


----------



## Chrisv

Just been out again today and found that those same ATM's won't take my Nationwide Visa debit card either. However, I did find Banco Populare Di Verona which accepted the Nationwide debit card but not the Caxton.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Zebedee

Not far off topic! 

Last time we went to France I rang the bank (as you do) to ask them to flag my account so my cards would not be stopped by their security checks.

*Bank* = _"No problem Sir, but you do realise they still might be stopped. We can't give any guarantees!"_

I explained that there would be no unexpected large withdrawals, and about €300 at a time would be the maximum - unless we had a breakdown in which case I would ring them to get clearance for a large payment.

*Bank* = _"Sorry Sir, but we still can't give any guarantees."_

*Me* = _"What's the point then, of saying customers should inform you before going abroad?"_

*Bank* = _"Sorry Sir. I can't comment on that."_

I accept that it's always wise to "cover your tracks" in these days of litigation and blame culture . . . but it can be taken a bit too far!!!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp

Last year a couple of times I was refused, told a neighbor on aire I was on, he recommend trying a different amount, I did tried €250 instead of €300 and it accepted it.

8O 

Very strange


----------



## bognormike

SaddleTramp said:


> Last year a couple of times I was refused, told a neighbor on aire I was on, he recommend trying a different amount, I did tried €250 instead of €300 and it accepted it.
> 
> 8O
> 
> Very strange


good point Les; there may be a "house limit" above €250 :idea:


----------



## Bethune

I have had the same problem with my Caxton card in Italy. In Bologna and then in Italy. Eventually you find an ATM that will take it. I put it down to network congestion or Italian banks at certain times of the day not wanting to communicate internationally. Currently in Puglia and had no refusals to date.
Philip


----------



## shirleydeputy

Hi
We too had a problem in April with our (Fairfax) cash card...... but in Spain. The machine refused to pay out our requested 300 euros, however we tried again immediately at the same machine, and were successful when we requested 250.
Good luck!
Shirley


----------



## Chrisv

Hello,
I have tried lower amounts with no luck. I have just come back from a day in Verona where I tried about 8 different cashpoints all refused the card. Some straight away and others right at the end just before I thought it was going to give me the cash. One was Barclays so I'm not too hopeful from now on. We move on to Venice on Wed and I have asked Caxton to give me the name and address of a bank that will accept the card or transfer the money back into my account. 
I think I must have been lucky before this as I have never had a card refused anywhere.

Cheers
Chris
ps I realise there could be a fault on my card but it looks OK and has had very little use compared to my credit card and debit card.


----------



## Techno100

Have you texted caxton to confirm your balance? just in case there's a cock up with what you believe is on it.

BALANCE
To check your Caxton FX card balance send a text to +44 7537 402 025 in the following format:
[BALANCE] 
[Last 4 digits of your Caxton FX card number]
[Day Day Month Month of your date of birth]
ie if you're born on the 24th July you would put 2407
For example: BALANCE 1042 2407
(Please ensure there are spaces between each section.)


----------



## Chrisv

Thanks techno but I have checked online and it's all still there. It has been a worry with putting it in all those machines, I must admit.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Chrisv

Update

Caxton have returned the money on my card to my bank account as requested. They think the card is faulty (and they're probably right). However, only 50% success rate with my Nationwide Debit card which has previously not let me down once in France/Spain/Germany.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

It may sound daft, but we've seen these problems sorted by someone just wiping the card on their shirt (no - honest and in full view) but we never ask for more than €200 each at a time and always give the card a quick rub on our bodies (OK the last bit was a lie).

P&L


----------



## Chrisv

*Update*

Hello,
As I mentioned Caxton thought the card was faulty and replaced it on my return to the UK. Only just had a chance to test it. This time in Ireland (for the Solheim Cup) and all is fine. Paid for petrol and settled the hotel bill with it as well as cash from an ATM. Hopefully no problems from now on 

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks for the feedback Chris.  

Wish everyone would be as considerate to the other members who have offered help and advice - not to mention anyone else who may experience a similar problem.

Dave


----------

